# Important: Supplying Pictures when an Issue arises with a PCB Build !!!



## music6000

I  have to raise this ongoing issue when Members ask for Help with an Issue with their Build.
I keep repeating this saying *'' Pictures are worth a Thousand Words'' !!!*
Please supply Pictures of PCB & ALL connections ( Footswitch, Input & Output Jacks, Power Jack ) to it  along with a clear explanation of the Issue with your Build in the *Troubleshooting* Forum!
You will save a lot of Back & Forth guessing from the Help available to you if we can see the actual Build!
This will result in a quicker & less stressful environment!

Cheers music6000


----------



## BuddytheReow

For the record, your phone camera will be just fine for this.


----------



## zgrav

it will also save a lot of posts in reply to Help requests that say "you need to post pics of your build....."   good lighting and focus are the key to getting good phone pics.  turn on the "flashlight" on your phone if you need more light.  that seems to give better in-focus close-ups than using the flash.


----------



## Coda

BuddytheReow said:


> For the record, your phone camera will be just fine for this.


So, I’ve had a professional photographer on retainer all this time for no good reason?…


----------



## jjjimi84

If there was a thousand thumbs up i would have hit that.


----------



## caiofilipini

Could be a good idea to try and find a thread that illustrates all of these points and link it in the main post as well. Like a benchmark.


----------



## zgrav

Coda said:


> So, I’ve had a professional photographer on retainer all this time for no good reason?…


I'm sure everyone else benefits from that extra special touch!


----------



## Coda

zgrav said:


> I'm sure everyone else benefits from that extra special touch!


True. Who doesn’t love a broken ToneBender glamor shot. Or one of those old west saloon-themed ones…


----------



## Feral Feline

WELL LIT.

The PCB, I mean, not you.

When taking the photos, use LOTS of light, take your time and allow the camera to focus.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

BuddytheReow said:


> For the record, your phone camera will be just fine for this.


When used properly.  Review you photos before posting.  If you can't read the IC part number, neither can we.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Unless you can read a schematic and know which voltages to measure, I'm good with just the pix.  Make sure you provide a pic or two of the solder side of the board.


----------



## Dan0h

I was just wondering if there was a pinned post on this subject. Yup. Pinned to the top. 🥷🏼


----------



## Harry Klippton

There's no time for pinned posts when my pedal doesn't work!!1


----------

